# vaquita



## totor

Amigos,

En nuestros pagos, cuando se junta un grupo de amigos para comprar algo en común, cualquier cosa, siempre y cuando sea para todos, a eso se le llama *hacer una vaquita*. Cada uno pone una parte, que no necesariamente es la misma para todos, lo que puede o quiere.

¿Existe por sus tierras (ya sea España o Latinoamérica) alguna locución similar para esa situación? Y en ese caso, ¿cómo le dicen?


----------



## ismael37

totor said:


> Amigos,
> 
> En nuestros pagos, cuando se junta un grupo de amigos para comprar algo en común, cualquier cosa, siempre y cuando sea para todos, a eso se le llama *hacer una vaquita*. Cada uno pone una parte, que no necesariamente es la misma para todos, lo que puede o quiere.
> 
> ¿Existe por sus tierras (ya sea España o Latinoamérica) alguna locución similar para esa situación? Y en ese caso, ¿cómo le dicen?



Hola

En España ponemos un bote (y en algunas zonas, un pozo)

Un saludo


----------



## totor

ismael37 said:


> En España ponemos un bote (y en algunas zonas, un pozo)



Pero ¿cómo dicen exactamente, Ismael, *hacer un bote*, *hacer un pozo*?


----------



## Hidrocálida

totor said:


> Amigos,
> 
> En nuestros pagos, cuando se junta un grupo de amigos para comprar algo en común, cualquier cosa, siempre y cuando sea para todos, a eso se le llama *hacer una vaquita*. Cada uno pone una parte, que no necesariamente es la misma para todos, lo que puede o quiere.
> 
> ¿Existe por sus tierras (ya sea España o Latinoamérica) alguna locución similar para esa situación? Y en ese caso, ¿cómo le dicen?



Hola 
En Mèxico tambien utilizamos la frase *hacer una vaquita* en el mismo sentido, pero tambien he escuchado decir *"Hacer una coperacha*( de cooperacion)"
Saludos


----------



## ismael37

totor said:


> Pero ¿cómo dicen exactamente, Ismael, *hacer un bote*, *hacer un pozo*?



Lo ponemos. Poner un bote/pozo.


----------



## nusa

Hola totor!
Yo siempre he dicho "poner un bote" o también "poner un fondo", aúnque generalmente todos ponen la misma cantidad de dinero. 

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú le decimos *hacer una chanchita*. Por ejemplo recuerdo que de niño, y aún un poco ahora, después de jugar un partido de fulbito *se hace una/la chanchita* entre todos para comprar las gaseosas.

También he escuchado lo de *hacer un pozo*, pero más hacer una *chanchita* (quizá rememorando la imagen del chanchito o alcancía en donde uno ponía moneda a moneda lo que se podía).

Atentamente,


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias a todos, queridos. Veremos cómo le dicen en otros lugares.


----------



## chics

Hacer bote común.


----------



## mirx

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola
> En Mèxico tambien utilizamos la frase *hacer una vaquita* en el mismo sentido, pero tambien he escuchado decir *"Hacer una coperacha*( de cooperacion)"
> Saludos


 

Yo nunca he escuhado en México eso de "hacer vaquitas", de hecho cuando leí el título del hilo pensé que se referían a los insectos.

Y sí, el término que yo uso es "coperación" más informalmente se puede decir (se dice) "coperacha".


----------



## Artajerjes

En mi barrio de SCZ, Bolivia...
-Hacer una vaquita.
-Hacer un chanchito.
-Juntar una polla (¿o poya?).
-Cuota para la soda
Etc. etc.


----------



## krolaina

nusa said:


> Hola totor!
> Yo siempre he dicho "poner un bote" o también "poner un fondo", aúnque generalmente todos ponen la misma cantidad de dinero.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, sólo que yo el bote lo pongo mientras que el fondo lo hago. Es decir:
Hay que poner bote para las bebidas.
Hay que hacer un fondo para las bebidas.

¿Y lo de la vaquita por qué es? Me viene a la mente la típica hucha en forma de vaca (bueno, la típica es un cerdito, pero también hay huchas-vaca).

Saludos.


----------



## Atilano

Se dice pagar a escote.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela, se hace una vaca. Aveces pero muy contadas, le dicen vamos hacer un pote, pero como dice totor, un grupo de amigos están en un sitio y desean beber (tomarse una birritas, tragitos) se hace una vaca.


----------



## mirk

_Hacer una vaquita, una cooperacha _(en México) y recuerdo que un hidrocálido alguna vez dijo "hacer una polla" y ¡todos los extranjeros se pusieron morados de la risa!.  Según él, ese término usaban en su casa... luego de la explicación de los italianos acerca de lo que entendieron por _hacer una polla_, ¡no puedo ver la expresión con respeto!


----------



## totor

krolaina said:


> ¿Y lo de la vaquita por qué es?



Eso sí que no te lo puedo decir, Krolaina, pero así se dice desde que tengo memoria.



mirk said:


> "hacer una polla"



Es cierto, por aquí también se usa. Y ésta, a diferencia de la otra, conozco su origen. La *polla* es cuando un grupo se junta para apostar al resultado de los partidos de fútbol. Hacen una *vaquita* con el dinero y lo invierten en la apuesta.

Y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## bb008

mirk said:


> _Hacer una vaquita, una cooperacha _(en México) y recuerdo que un hidrocálido alguna vez dijo "hacer una polla" y ¡todos los extranjeros se pusieron morados de la risa!. Según él, ese término usaban en su casa... luego de la explicación de los italianos acerca de lo que entendieron por _hacer una polla_, ¡no puedo ver la expresión con respeto!


 
Que significa hacer una polla... en es sentido que lo dices


----------



## totor

¿A quién le preguntas, bb008, a mirk?


----------



## BETOREYES

Acá en Colombia se dice "hacer una vaca". De hecho no conozco otra forma de decirlo coloquialmente (o no me acuerdo ahora).


----------



## BETOREYES

Bueno, acá también tenemos la costumbre de poner todo en diminutivo, así que no me extraña que también se diga "vaquita".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

bb008 said:


> Que significa hacer una polla... en es sentido que lo dices


 Mira esto: bb008 polla

Yo también he dicho toda la vida lo de "poner un bote" o "bote común" (lo que no deja de ser redundante, porque se supone que el bote es común).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

A ti o a mirk, cualquiera que me responda...


----------



## bb008

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mira esto: bb008 polla
> 
> Yo también he dicho toda la vida lo de "poner un bote" o "bote común" (lo que no deja de ser redundante, porque se supone que el bote es común).
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Y nosotros le decimos Pote que tal...


----------



## fergy2005

Aquí usamos "vaquita o "colecta"


----------



## Bilma

Hacer una vaquita en México también significa juntar dinero para comprar un boleto de lotería para los premios más grandes.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mirk said:


> _Hacer una vaquita, una cooperacha _(en México) y recuerdo que un hidrocálido alguna vez dijo "hacer una polla" y ¡todos los extranjeros se pusieron morados de la risa!.  Según él, ese término usaban en su casa... luego de la explicación de los italianos acerca de lo que entendieron por _hacer una polla_, ¡no puedo ver la expresión con respeto!



Hola Mirk
¿Seguro que era hidrocàlido?
He vivido practicamente toda mi vida en Aguascalientes y jamas he escuchado polla en ese sentido, la unica polla que se hace aqui es esa bebida que lleva jerez y huevo(creo) .
En los siguiente enlaces utilizan el termino polla como sinonimo de quiniela:

http://www.lapolladefutbol.com/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polla_(apuesta)

edit
polla con significado de organo masculino es conocido aqui en Hidrotermapolis


----------



## mirk

Si, hidrocálida, tu paisano y mi mejor amigo.  Para él fue lo mas normal decir "vamos a hacer una polla para el viaje" y bueno, el resto es historia.

Bilma mencionó otra aplicación, es muy común en las oficinas, que la gente se junte en una "vaquita" para los sorteos mayores de la lotería nacional.  Todos cooperan con X cantidad de dinero y al final, si ganan, se reparten el premio.


----------



## floraffo2

Como le llamarían ustedes foreros al acto de reunir dinero entre varias personas con un fin común, por ejemplo comprar bebidas.

En Argentina, es *hacer una vaca o vaquita.*
Ejemplo: Hagamos una vaquita para comprar cerveza!

En México entiendo que *“hacer una polla”* si me equivoco corríjanme.

 
¿Y en el resto del mundo?


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Efectivamente, en México se llama "hacer una polla", del resto del mundo no te puedo decir mucho, sólo te puedo asegurar que en España *NO* se llama así. 

Saludos.


----------



## floraffo2

¿Y porque tanta seguridad al decir que en España no se llama así?? 
¿¿Me estoy metiendo en terrenos sinuosos???


----------



## floraffo2

Ah! Ahí lo busque en el diccionario
*polla* 

f. Gallina joven.
*vulg. Pene.*
polla de agua Ave gruiforme de unos 33 cm de longitud,con plumaje oscuro,pico rojo y patas verdes de dedos largos,que habita en zonas pantanosas de Europa,África y América.
¿Eso debe ser no? Claro, no van a decir que van a "*hacer una polla*" para referirse a juntar dinero cuando para ellos polla quiere decir otra cosa....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aunque creo que en el DF sí dicen hacer una vaquita; por acá también es hacer una polla.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú es *hacer una chancha* o *una chanchita*, quizá por lo de que las alcancías tenían muchas veces formas porcinas.

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## fsabroso

floraffo2 said:


> Como le llamarían ustedes foreros al acto de reunir dinero entre varias personas con un fin común, por ejemplo comprar bebidas.
> 
> En Argentina, es *hacer una vaca o vaquita.*
> Ejemplo: Hagamos una vaquita para comprar cerveza!
> 
> ¿Y en el resto del mundo?


En *Chile *también es "hacer una vaca/vaquita"

En el norte de *México *(Estado de Coahuila) es muy común escuchar "*hacer una cooperacha*".



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú es *hacer una chancha* o *una chanchita*, quizá por lo de que las alcancías tenían muchas veces formas porcinas.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> *Erasmo.*


En *Perú *también se dice "*hacer un pozo*"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En efecto, por aquí no se dice "hacer una polla", porque como habéis adivinado "polla" lo usamos para referirnos al pene. 

Lo más común es "hacer un fondo" o "poner/hacer un bote".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Curagüilla

Acá en Chile, aparte de decir "hacer una vaca/vaquita", también se le dice "hacer las monedas", aunque esta es mucho más informal que la primera.
 Saludos


----------

